# Customer Satisfaction Scorecard and Review



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

http://www.theacsi.org/second_quarter.htm


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks for the link.

Here is another rating site.

http://www.ratings.net


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Good info............


----------

